# Unknown field type encounter <-- WinAmp-Fehler



## The_Fang (10. März 2004)

Hey
Ich habe ein Problem mit WinAmp 5
Immer wenn ich die MediaLibrary starte kommt der Fehler und WinAmp stürtzt ab. Wo liegt der Fehler?
Ich habe das Gefühl das WinAmp mit ein paar mp3s, welche nicht ID3-Tag gemäß sind, nicht klar kommt

Kann mit bitte einer Helfen. Ich möchte die ML wieder benutzen können.


----------



## getchaos (10. Juni 2004)

Versuch Winamp neu zu installieren, hatte heute densselben fehler...danach gings wieder ...


----------

